# للنوم اسرار ؟؟؟  متعدد .



## viviane tarek (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*نتأمل حكمت الشاعر عمر الخيام*
*((فما أطال النوم عمرا"
 ولا قصر فى الاعمار طول السهر))​**فللنوم اسرار تحيرنا جميعا"
كيف ننام؟ لماذا ننام؟كم ساعة ننام؟
وضع الجسم اثناء النوم...هل له دلالات؟؟؟
سوف نذكر ما نعرفة من اسرار​*-*ما هو النوم؟؟*
*يعرفة د/أحمد خيرى حافظ أستاذعلم النفس بجامعت عين شمس
بانة احدى الوظائف الفسيولوجية للجسم فهو الفترة البيبعد عنها الجسم عن كل مصادر التوتر داخليا" وخارجيا" وهو حالت موت مؤقت تتوقف فيها معظم اعضاء الجسم عن وظائفها فيما عدا المخ والاجهزة التى تعمل على استمرار الحياة
ويرتبط النوم الطبيعى بعدة عوامل منها العمر والظروف الحضارية
فكلما تقدم العمر قلت الحاجة للنوم
فالطفل يحتاج الى ما يقرب من20 ساعة
والشاب الطبيعى يحتاج الى8 ساعات
والشيخ الى 4 ساعات 
وتختلف هذية النسبة الى طبيعت الشخص والحضارتة*
*-لماذا ننام؟؟*
*يعطبر النوم عملية تعويضية ضرورية يساعد الجسم على الراحة والاسترخاء
والباحثون يعتقدون ان الغدد النخامية تقوم بإفراز هرمونات النوم اثناء النوم
كما تتم عملية الصيانة والاصلاح للجسم اثناء النوم *
-*هل يمكن ان يؤثر عدم النوم ليلة او اكثر؟؟*
*لا يؤثر عدم النوم ليلة واحدة او يضر كثيرا" واكن اذا استمر الأرق واليقظة عدة ايام فقد يصاب الأنسان بالهلاوس
فإذا فقدت 8 ساعات من عدم نوم ليلةواحدة يمكنك ان تحاولى ان تنامى 3 ساعات إضافية فى الليلة التالية او اقرب ليلة ممكنة غانتى تحتاجى فقط الى تعويض قدرة ساعة عن كل 3ساعات فقدتيها*

*عندما تاوى إلى فراشك قد تستلقى على ظهرك وتظل مستيقظا" لفترة قبل ان تستغرق فى النوم
طبيعى جدا" فمعظم الناس يفعلون ذلك. وكلما تقدم بك العمر زادت تلك الفترة التى تسبق استغراقك فى النوم *

*وضع جسمك اثناء النوم ماذا يعنى؟؟*
*فمن وضع الجسم اثناء النوم يمكنك ان تكتشفى بعض المفاجاتعن شخصيتك*
**الوضع الجنينى.....*
*إذا كنتى تنامى فى وضع يشبة الكرة او شكل الجنينى 
فأنتى بطبيعتك شخص عصبى وخجول انت انسان وحساس ومرهف الشعور سريع الاحساس بالحزن و الألم ...شديد التاثر ولذالك فانت تتخذ دائما" موقفا" دفاعيا"متحفزا"
ربما كنت طفل وحيدا" وعلمتك التجارب ان عليك الاعتماد على نفسك كثيرا" ولكن ثقتك بنفسك فى حاجة الى دفعة*
**الوضع المعتدل....*
*اذا كنتى تنام عادة على احد الجانبين فانت من الشخصيات المتعقلة التى تميل الى اتخاذ القرارات المنطقية وضعفك وتكون حذرا" إلى حد ما عندما تلتقى باناس جدد
كما انك تتعظى بالتجارب السيئة التى مرت بك ولا تكررى اخطاءك مرة اخرى قد تعانى كثيرا" من القلق ولكن نادرا" ما تعانى الاكتئاب 
وفى النهاية انتى انسانة صريحة تقولى رأيك إذا طلب منك بغض النظر عن ردود الفعل او غضب الأخرين*
**وضع البرئ......*
*إذا كنتى تنامى مستلقية على ظهرك مباعدة بين ساقيكى ملقبة ذراعيكى على الفراش فانتى انسان صريح وحساس وشديد الثقة بالآخرين وتتمتع بالبراءة 
ولكنك شخصية خجولة عادة ما تقع ضحية لمشاعر الذنب ونقص الثقة بنفسك وقدرتك . 
فانتى تخشى ان تعلنى عن رأيك الحقيقى حتى لا تغضبى الاخرين كما انك انسانة مرنة تكيل إلى الاقتناع باراء الآخرين بسهولة.*
**وضع الكتوم......*
*إذا كنتى تنامى مستلقية على بطنك فانتى انسانة كتومة تميلى الى التشكك واتخاذ المواقف الدفاعية بسهولة 
كما انك تقلقى وتفكرى كثيرا" إذا قال الآخرين شيئا" يضايقك او يغضبك . دموعك فريبة و(تكشرى 111)لآتفة الاسباي 
ومع ذلك فانتى توازنى كل هذا بقدرتك على الأستمتاع بحياتك
فانتى تحبى مقابلت الناس والاستمتاع بوقت ظريف وطموحك لا يزيد على حدة فانتى تعيشى اليوم ولا تقلقى كثيرا" بشأن الغد*

*معلومات جمعتها من اكثر من مرجع
مخصوص للأفادة
ولاحقا" هكتب مشاكل النوم وحلولها*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

رائع يا فيفيان بجد فى معلومات كتير جديده عرفتها هنا​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا فيفيان 
مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ميرسييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييير على المعلومات الرائعه الجديده وربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جيلان (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> *الوضع المعتدل....
> اذا كنتى تنام عادة على احد الجانبين فانت من الشخصيات المتعقلة التى تميل الى اتخاذ القرارات المنطقية وضعفك وتكون حذرا" إلى حد ما عندما تلتقى باناس جدد
> كما انك تتعظى بالتجارب السيئة التى مرت بك ولا تكررى اخطاءك مرة اخرى قد تعانى كثيرا" من القلق ولكن نادرا" ما تعانى الاكتئاب
> وفى النهاية انتى انسانة صريحة تقولى رأيك إذا طلب منك بغض النظر عن ردود الفعل او غضب الأخرين



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى
و مهم كمان ان النوم يكون فى الظلام ونمتع كل انواع التوتر لان فى عمليات مهمة فى الجسم بتتم اثناء النوم باليل
موضوع رائع فعلا حبيبتى
شكرا لمجهودك*


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*شكرا" على الموضوع اخت viviane tarek
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



swety koky girl قال:


> رائع يا فيفيان بجد فى معلومات كتير جديده عرفتها هنا​


*اى خدمة يا swet koky girl
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااااائعه يا فيفيان
> مرسىىىىىى على المعلومات
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*مرسسسسسسسسسسسسى
ليك انتا يا kokoman
لمرورك على موضوعى المتواضع*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميريام عادل قال:


> ميرسييييييييييييييي كتييييييييييييييير على المعلومات الرائعه الجديده وربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسسسسسسسسسسى ليكى
يا ميريام عادل لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



جيلان قال:


> *ميرسى يا حبيبتى
> و مهم كمان ان النوم يكون فى الظلام ونمتع كل انواع التوتر لان فى عمليات مهمة فى الجسم بتتم اثناء النوم باليل
> موضوع رائع فعلا حبيبتى
> شكرا لمجهودك*



*شكرا" ليكى يا جيلان 
لمرورك الجميل*


----------



## viviane tarek (16 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



كليمو قال:


> *شكرا" على الموضوع اخت viviane tarek
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح*​


*شكرا" ليك يا كليمو 
على مرورك الجميل*


----------



## amjad-ri (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

_*معلومات  مفيدة

شكرا جزيلا

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## viviane tarek (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*النوم اسرار...2....*

:a4:     :a4:     :a4:      :a4:     :a4:     :a4:     :a4:

*.فالموضوع الفات كتبتلكم عن النوم واوضاعة
الموضوع دة هكتبلكم عن مشاكل النوم وحلولها*
*-انتفاضة الفراش::*
*من الشائع والطبيعى قبل الدخول الى مرحلة النوم العميق ان يتعرض النائم الى هزة او تشنج عضلى لا إرادى مفاجئ وهو ما يعرف بالرعشة العصبية 
باحساس النائم انة يهوى من مكانة او تكون مصحوبة بضوضاء وهمية
وهذة الانتفاضة تكون مؤرقة ولكن غير مقلقة وهى تكون ناتجة عن تقلص العضلات وقد تكون قوية لدرجت ان النائم يتشبث بالسرير او بشخص بجانبة.
وبالرغم انها تزيد من سرعة ضربات القلب إلا انها لا تترك غالبا" اية آثار سلبية خطيرة.*
*-الكلام اثنا النوم::* 
*كثير من الناس يتحدثون اثناء نومهم فى وقت ما فى حياتهم وعادة ما يكون حديثهم عن آمور الحياة اليومية ومشاكلها التى تقلقهم
ومن الاخطاء الشائعة ان الشخص يتحدث وهو يحلم وهذا غير صحيح فالذى يحلم لا يتحدث اثناء الحلم لآن الحلم يحدث فى مرحلة نوم (حركت العين السريعة)التى يعمل فيها المخ ولكن تتوقف العضلات ومنها اللسان.*
*-الشد العضلى:: *
*قد يستيقظ بعض الناس احيانا" اثناء الليل على اثر الام ناتجة عن تقلص فى عضلات الساقين او الشد العضلى
وغالبا"ما تعزى تلك الآلام الى ضعف الدورة الدموية ولتلافى ذلك احرص على عدم احكام الاغطية حول قدمك وعدم ارتداء الجوارب الضيقة ويوفيد ايضا" ممارسة الرياضة لتلافى حدوث الشد العضلى* *وننصح بالتمرين التالى::-*
*قف حافي القدمين على بعد من الحائط ميل الى الامام حتى تلمس الحائط بيديك مع ابقاء كعبك على الارض على ان يكون جذعك مشدودا" وكذلك ساقاك ابق على هذا الوضع 10 ثوانى كرر هذا التمرين 2مرة كل ليلة قبل النوم*
*ملحوظة::* ل*ما يحدث الشد العضلى فى ساقك خلى اى شخص معك يضغط بقدومك تجاة الساق شوية سيزول الشد سريعا"
وهو ايضا" يآتى كثيرا" من مادة الكافيين والحل هو الاقلال من تناول الشاى والقهوة خصوصا" فالفترة القبل النوم مباشرتا"*
*-الغطيط (التشخير):: *:36_1_50:
*هى مشكلة يعانى منها معظم الناس اثناء النوم والذى يوعانى هنا ليس الناءم غالبا" بل الذى بجانبة فالنوم بجانب او بالقرب من من يصدر هذا الصوت ليس طريفا" 
وتشيع ظاهرت( الغطيط ) ليس بين الرجال بل ايضا" النساء ايضا" ولكن نسبة الرجال اكثر من النساء
وينطلق ذلك الصوت الذى يطلقة غلية (الغطيط) بسبب تذبذب الهواء اثناء رحلتة من القناة التنفسية العليا عبر مؤخرة سقف الفم واى عائق يقف فى طريق الهواء عبر هذا الممر يتسبب فى اصدار ذلك الصوت المزعج. والتقدم فالعمر يؤدى الى زيادت هذا الصوت .بجانت عوامل اخرى مثل الجيوب الانفية وألتهابات الغشاء المخاطى المبطن للانف والاحتقان او انحراف الحجاز الانفى .
والشخص نفسة الذى يغط لا يتمكن من ادخال كمية من الهواء الى رئتيه فلا يتمكن من التنفس بشكل طبيعى اثناء النوم وهكذا يتقطع نومة ونتيجة لذلك يشعر بالارهاق والتعب عند استيقاظة*
*بعض النصائح::*
*-احرص على ان يكون هواء الحجرة التى تنام بها رطبا"
فالهواء الجاف يتسبب فى جفاف الآعضاء والاجهزة التنفسية 
-تخلص من الوزن الزائد فمعظم من يغط من اصحاب الوزن الثقيل حيث تكثر لديهم الانسجة الدهنية حول الحلق 
-محاولت عدم النوم على الظهر لان هذا الوضع يكون فرصة كبيرة للغطيط
-تجنب الطعام الدسم قبل النوم 
-يجب ممارسة الرياضة الخفيفة بانتظام قبل النوم*
*فيم تستخدمى الفراش..؟؟
(غير النوم)*
**الآكل:::8_5_17:*
*تناول الطعام فالفراش عادة سيئة اوى فانتى شخص كسول للغاية*
**قص الاظافر::*:471qu: 
*انة عمل مشين ان تستخدم الفراش فى تقليم الاظافر
اثارة اتساخ الفراش والشكشكة بالاظاور المقصوصة فتضيعى هيبة المكان الخاص جدا"*
**القراءة::*:36_13_3:  
*من العادات المستحسنة الظريفة قراءة اى كتاب او مجلة على السرير قبل النوم فعى عملية اعداد المخ كى يتاهب للنوم بعد ان ارهقتة بالقراءة*
**الجدل::*:1286B2~161:
*اياك والجدل على الفراش فهو ((قبلة الموت)) لآى علاقة فعليك ان تترك كل المناقشات والخلافات خارج باب غرفة النوم 
كما ان النوم بعد توتر او شجار قد يكون لة آثار سلبية على الصحة العامة*
**مشاهدة التلفاز::*:36_19_2:
*من الملاحظات المقلقة تزايد اعداد الذين يشاهدون التلفاز فى السرير *
**العمل::*:story: 
*(عينى فى عينك) هل تستطيع حقا" ان تنجز اى عمل جاد على السرير ؟؟ اشك*

*فكل الاسباب السابقة توأدى الى عدم النوم الهادء
الفراش مكان للنوم فقط فعند دخول الفراش يكون الجسم عارف انة رايح يسترخا وينام . لكن لو كان متعود على اداء اى من الاشياء الفاتت او غيرها هيبقى مش عارف انت داخل الفراش لية فلذلك يحدث الارق....*

*
يا ريت الموضوع يعجبكم
          :15_3_36[1]:
مجمع من عدة اماكن للافادة *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

معلومات راااااااااائعه يا فيفيان 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## viviane tarek (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



kokoman قال:


> معلومات راااااااااائعه يا فيفيان
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا" كوكومان
على مرورك الحلو
ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## viviane tarek (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



amjad-ri قال:


> _*معلومات  مفيدة
> 
> شكرا جزيلا
> 
> سلام ونعمة​*_



*شكرا" ليك يا امجد
وربنا معاك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

*بعدما اثبت الطب بان الانسان 
يكتسب اشياء كثيرة خلال النوم
اشكرك اخت فيفيان
موضوع جميل ومفيج
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## جيلان (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



> عينى فى عينك) هل تستطيع حقا" ان تنجز اى عمل جاد على السرير ؟؟ اشك


 
*هههههههههههههه بجد انا بعمل حاجات كتير اوى على السرير 30:*
*معادا الاكل ده بقى مكانه قدام الكمبيوتر ( استخدام متعدد للكيبورد )  :smile02*

*عشن كدى انا مش من النوع الى اول ما يدخل السرير ينام بس باخد وقت كبير*
*بجد يا قمر سلسلة تحفة ودمها خفيف فى تقديم المعلومة كدى*
*ربنا يباركك حبيبتى*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



كليمو قال:


> *بعدما اثبت الطب بان الانسان
> يكتسب اشياء كثيرة خلال النوم
> اشكرك اخت فيفيان
> موضوع جميل ومفيج
> سلام الرب يسوع*​


*شكرا" ليك يا كليمو
على مرورك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## viviane tarek (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بجد انا بعمل حاجات كتير اوى على السرير 30:*
> *معادا الاكل ده بقى مكانه قدام الكمبيوتر ( استخدام متعدد للكيبورد )  :smile02*
> 
> *عشن كدى انا مش من النوع الى اول ما يدخل السرير ينام بس باخد وقت كبير*
> ...



*شكرا" يا جيلان 
على تعليقق الحلو دة
وانا كمان مبنمش اول ما ادخل السرير
بعض العب صدوقو
ودة بيجنن زوجى
هههههههههههههه
شكرا" يا جميلة لمرورك الحلو دة*​


----------



## اللص المخلْص (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

الرب يباركك ويعطيكي سئل قلبك


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل جدا يا ( فيفيان ) .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## قلم حر (19 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

موضوع قيم , 
لو أحببتي أن تضمي السلسله بموضوع واحد متعدد المداخلات , يا ريت تفتحي موضوع جديد ( يشمل السلسله )  , و تخبريني ( برساله خاصه ) من أجل تثبيته .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## viviane tarek (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



اللص المخلْص قال:


> الرب يباركك ويعطيكي سئل قلبك


*شكرا" ليك يا لص مخلص
على مرورك الكريم*​


----------



## viviane tarek (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



قلم حر قال:


> موضوع قيم ,
> لو أحببتي أن تضمي السلسله بموضوع واحد متعدد المداخلات , يا ريت تفتحي موضوع جديد ( يشمل السلسله )  , و تخبريني ( برساله خاصه ) من أجل تثبيته .
> ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


*شكرا" قلم حر
وجارى عمل المطلوب
شكرا" لتعب محبتك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: للنوم اسرار.............1....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا يا ( فيفيان ) .
> الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .



*شكرا" ليك قلم حر
اناسعبدة بمرورك ورأيك*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

*مرسي يا فيفيان انا بالنسبة اللي اول ما ادخل السرير بنام حتى لو كان قبالي حفلة 
حلو موضوع النوم في الوقت الحالي خصوصا اني بدي اموت من النعس هلا!!!!*


----------



## sara A (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*

معلومات جميلة
أنا باخد وقت فعلا قبل ما أنام بس مش لأى سبب من المذكورين فى الموضوع لكن كتير بتبقى فيه أمور شغلانى وبفكر فيها فبتاخد وقت هحاول بعد كده فى السرير أفكر بس فى النوم يارب يجى بفايدة
ميرسى كتير ليكى


----------



## viviane tarek (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



red rose88 قال:


> *مرسي يا فيفيان انا بالنسبة اللي اول ما ادخل السرير بنام حتى لو كان قبالي حفلة
> حلو موضوع النوم في الوقت الحالي خصوصا اني بدي اموت من النعس هلا!!!!*



*هههههههههههههههههههه
طب يلا نخش ننام
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا" مرورك اللذيذ يا رد روز*​


----------



## viviane tarek (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: النوم اسرار...2....*



sara a قال:


> معلومات جميلة
> أنا باخد وقت فعلا قبل ما أنام بس مش لأى سبب من المذكورين فى الموضوع لكن كتير بتبقى فيه أمور شغلانى وبفكر فيها فبتاخد وقت هحاول بعد كده فى السرير أفكر بس فى النوم يارب يجى بفايدة
> ميرسى كتير ليكى



*ومين ما بيفكر يا سارا
هو اكثر شئ بيتعب هو التفكير
ربنا معاكى ومعنا كلنا
نورتى الموضوع يا جميل*​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

تم الدمج و التثبيت .


----------



## لوقا عادل (22 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>



*شكرا" لمرورك الجميل 
يا لوقا عادل*​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> تم الدمج و التثبيت .


*شكرا" لتعب محبتك
الواحد مش عارف منغيرك 
كمن هعمل اية
شكرا" قلم حر*​


----------



## صوت الرب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
سلام رب السلام يسوع معك


----------



## BishoRagheb (14 نوفمبر 2008)

;983894 قال:
			
		

>



شكرا
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات جميلة جداااااا 
شكرا على مجهودك الرائع​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا فيفيان على المعلومات الحلوه ديه
بجد معلومات كنت محتاجهه اوى
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## سامح إمام (6 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة
برافو فيفيان واضح انك شخصية مثقفة


----------



## viviane tarek (7 ديسمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> معلومات مفيدة و جديدة بالنسبة لي
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك
> سلام رب السلام يسوع معك



*شكرا" صوت الرب
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبركك​*


----------



## viviane tarek (7 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا
> الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
> بيشو



*فعلا" ان كان الرب معنى فمن علينا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
ويوفقق فالخدمة
شكرا" لمرورك*


----------



## viviane tarek (7 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> معلومات جميلة جداااااا
> شكرا على مجهودك الرائع​



*شكرا" ليكى 
يا ماكة يا جميلة
ربنا يبركلك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (7 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *ميرسى يا فيفيان على المعلومات الحلوه ديه
> بجد معلومات كنت محتاجهه اوى
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



*شكرا" ليك يا رامى
على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## viviane tarek (7 ديسمبر 2008)

سامح إمام قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> برافو فيفيان واضح انك شخصية مثقفة



*مرسى يا سامح
اخذلتم تواضعنا
شكرا" لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبركك*​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*الوضع المعتدل....
اذا كنتى تنام عادة على احد الجانبين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 فانت من الشخصيات المتعقلة التى تميل الى اتخاذ القرارات المنطقية 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 وضعفك وتكون حذرا" إلى حد ما عندما تلتقى باناس جدد 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



كما انك تتعظى بالتجارب السيئة التى مرت بك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ولا تكررى اخطاءك مرة اخرى قد تعانى كثيرا" من القلق ولكن نادرا" ما تعانى الاكتئاب  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وفى النهاية انتى انسانة صريحة تقولى رأيك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إذا طلب منك بغض النظر عن ردود الفعل او غضب الأخرين 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شكرا على الموضوع 

كل سنة وانتو طيبين


----------



## viviane tarek (29 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> *الوضع المعتدل....
> اذا كنتى تنام عادة على احد الجانبين
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا" اميرة
على مرورك نورتى الموضوع
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة*


----------



## مورا مارون (6 يناير 2009)




----------



## هو ابوى (7 يناير 2009)

فيفيان جميل جدا لكن هل تعلمى ان فى نااااس  مش  بتعرف تنام علشان بيعتقدو انهم غلطوا وجرحو ناس تانية وهما مش قصدهم وممكن تكون الناس دية تستاهل الجرح  ممكن تردى عليا وتقولى لى اعمل اية


----------



## MARY_DAUGHTER (11 يناير 2009)

موضوع حلو ومفيد ياريت كمان تجيبلنا موضوع عن مشاكل واضطرابات النوم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

